# Lethargic kitten after being spayed



## Poppyrog (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi,

I wondered if someone can off me some advice....

My 6.5 month old female kitten (Tigger) was spayed 2 days ago. All went fine and was drowsy after the op when she got home as was to be expected and just slept and has been for the past few days. She ate as soon as she got home and the day after but now she is not interested in food. She is still lethargic and just sleeping and feels a little warm to me. The incision site looks ok to me but there is a slight lump under the skin that you can see, not sure if that is normal. We also have her mum (Gracie), we adopted then both from the RSPCA. The mum has not stopped hissing at her whenever they meet since we brought the kitten home. I am concerned about this and the kitten not eating and not sure if it is to do with having an infection or being stressed by her mum hissing at her. The kitten is going to the vets today to check up on her stitches and will speak to them, but wondered if anyone can offer some advice?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry poppy i can't offer no advice but i hope all goes well at the vets.

Let us know what the vets say?.


----------



## Poppyrog (Feb 2, 2008)

Just got back from the vets, her temperature was fine and they gave her an antibiotic shot. Put some fresh food out for her and she gobbled it down and now she is showing an interest in playing, WOW!!!! Just need to get her mum to get back to liking her!!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Poppyrog said:


> Just got back from the vets, her temperature was fine and they gave her an antibiotic shot. Put some fresh food out for her and she gobbled it down and now she is showing an interest in playing, WOW!!!! Just need to get her mum to get back to liking her!!!!


Glad to hear all is well-bless, she probably is milking the extra attention whilst she can


----------



## Poppyrog (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Siamese Kelly.

She was back to full strength after the above. Her wound has healed really well and we let her out for the first time on Friday. Considering she would always make a dash for the door when it was open, now she is very very coy!! So far the back door step or the window sill is as far as she goes then she hears a strange noise and runs back in, poor thing. Still at last we can leave the windows and doors open for some fresh air now!!!!


----------



## piccalli (Mar 27, 2009)

just wondering if the mums any better towards her. my kitty was spayed yesterday and since then she wont allow her anywhere near her,actually shes getting very aggressive, poor kitty cant understand why and seems to be getting more upset as the hours pass. they were inseperable before the op but now seems to hate her


----------



## Poppyrog (Feb 2, 2008)

I am afraid to say that things never got back to how they were. They don't snuggle anymore and if the mum is sleeping on the bed she just about tolerates it if her daughter gets on there also, but there has to be distance! lol. They will happily eat together. I think what it is, is that the mum doesn't want to play but the daughter does. We have times where the daughter tries and the mum just gives a warning hiss and if that don't work a swipe, with no claws out. So I will play with her instead. They are ok together, not as bad as i thought it would be, just a shame that they didn't have what they had before. I guess it's all part of growing up! The best thing I learnt was to not stress and let them work it out and they will soon reach a happy medium. Hope it works out for you xxxx


----------



## MaryMishka (Jan 31, 2009)

I've had something like that before whenever one of my cats was at the vets. It was always my female cat. It was as though they didn't recognise the other cat. I believe it's the different smell from the vets. It's almost like introducing a new cat into the household. I'm sure Mum will settle down after a while and even 'tolerate' her daughter. But, as you said it's also a part of growing up.

Good luck
Mary


----------

